# Starting problem Fiat 2.8JTD



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Bought a new coachbuilt with the Fiat 2.8JTD chassis cab as the base vehicle. When the engine is cold it will not start first time. I have to switch off the ignition and then it starts immediately on the second attempt. (The glow plug warning symbol goes out and the ignition switch key is recognised on the first attempt). Have booked it into Fiat main dealers but this will be a couple of weeks. Any ideas or suggestions.

trig


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Evening Trig,...does the glow plug w/lamp go out straight away, or is there the normal delay time 15-40 secs (depending on ambient temp) :?: 

Regards M&D


----------



## 88839 (May 9, 2005)

Sounds familiar, we have the same problem. Our Swift motorhome only starts on the second attempt, straight away I might add, if it has been standing for a while. Being serviced this week, will enquire about the problem now I know we are not the only ones with this.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Heater plugs I suspect


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Hello M&D, a bit more info. This is the 3rd Ducato I have owned with the latest JTD engine ( two with the 2.8L and the other with the 2.3L lump). A feature of these models I have noticed is that the glow plug only requires heating for a few seconds between say 3 and 6 seconds even at low ambient temp. However on my current van it rarely stays on for more than 1 second although when tried a second time it starts immediately ( still only 2 seconds heating time}.

Regards trig


----------



## 88837 (May 9, 2005)

I have the same problem on my 2.8 JTD. I thought that it might be linked to the Sigma alarm and was waiting until the service time to get it checked. Have any others got an alarm fitted.
Rodger


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Trig, Now that we've established it's a later model, it could be a glow plug gone down, or the relay that operates it.

I do know of an Elddiss that a freind of mine owned, had an alarm/immobiliser fitted at the dealers, the starting of the van failed due to the current drawn by the pre-heat plugs which took everything away from the little control unit for the alarm system, keeping the 'van firmly immobilised!

M&D


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Our 2.8t urbo diesel starts immediately unlike thePeugeot 1.9 diesel we have recently sold.


Motorhome


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Maybe incorectly fitted diesel fuel filter allowing air to seep into system overnight.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*No glow plugs!*

Hi,

if it is really a *JTD* engine then it has no glow plugs! These engines have a so-called "flame starter". And this device will only be activated at ambient temperatures below freezing.

So it is absolutely normal that the pre-glow light goes on only for half a second or so when starting the engine at ambient temperatures above freezing.

As the JTD engines are fully "fly-by-wire", I assume that there is some kind of defect in the electronics.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. Shez-Nelly, be interested to know how you get on when your motorhome is serviced.

Baddow, had a Meta alarm fitted prior to collection. Had thought about this as I
did not start the vehicle prior to the alarm being fitted.

IanH, thought about this also as it seems to take a long time for the fuel pump to pressurise the system ( can hear the fuel pump operating).

Boff, the potentiometer adjacent to the accelerator pedal is the only ' fly by wire ' bit of electronics. The vehicle had only done 17 miles so don't think a worn track would be likely.

Regards trig


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I have a 2,8JTD last years model and it starts first time all the time. Now I have said that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*starting*

Hi

i have a 2.3 fiat ducato base vehicle and a few times when i have started it the padlock icon has not gone out and the engine wont start, this is becuase the code has not been recognised, but why is this happening when other times it works first time???
keith


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Chopper, just a thought but have you any other keys with a transponder on the same keyring? e.g. your car key.
Brambles


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*starting*

Hi

on the one key ring i have the main key with the lock unlock function, the cassette toilet key and the wheel brace lock key!

chopper


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi again chopper,
Cannot see a problem there then. When inserting key try making sure you use your fingers and not wrap whole hand around fob. You can get a gold ring or similar or can just your hand affecting the signal but not normally not a problem.
Have you tried using your spare key instead to see if that also gives a problem. Somebodies law says if you go to a dealer to get it checked it will work everytime so worth trying to narrow down a bit. Even things like wearing a wrist watch on your right arm instead of left could have an effect on it. although seems very unlikely. 
It might be worth (probably is) getting a dealer to reset the key detection sytem and re-program it with your keys and see if that cures the problem.
Brambles.


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Starting problem solved.

Because our van is under warranty I booked it into a Fiat main dealer. They ran a diagnostic, made an adjustment and fixed the fault. The engine now starts from cold first time.

Loaned me a car for 24hrs. and provided good service.......job done.

trig


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

trig said:


> Starting problem solved.


Just for curiosity: :wink:

What was it? Did they tell you?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*starting*

Hi

Mine is booked into tomorrow at Platts in Longton, and hopefully they will sort it out, but when i cleaned it sunday the thing started everytime jsut to annoy me, hopefully they will reset the PDI as well, will let u know the outcome

keith


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

We have the 2.8JTD, which is this years I can hear the fuek pump pumping but it starts first time. Also have the sigma cat 1 imobiliser fitted as well.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

Trig ours is exactly the same do you know what the problem was? looks like we will have to book ours into the fiat dealer.

amanda


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*immoboliser*

Hi all

collected my 2.3 yesterday from Platts garage and they said the problem was caused by the the radio receiver (?) going down between the key and the immoboliser. When i got home switched off the engine and re started wtih no problems so tried it about 47 times and it worked everytime so hopefully the problem is over.

take care and happy motor homing

keith


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Hello amok, apparently it was sensor related.

Regards trig


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We have just bought a Fiat 2.8 and I don't even wait, I am not sure where the glow plug light is but it starts first time without a problem (touch wood)

B


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*starting problems*

Hi

Oh well like anything that works it was short lived, original problem returned padlock on dash stays on which means engine wont start, re booked it into platts this friday, but somehow i dont hold out much hope as i had a row with guy on service desk over the phone as they do not have a car to loan me and where i live it is impoosible to get home and if i do get back to pick it up.

he offered to book it in in 3 weeks time when a car was available but that means the motorhome sitting on the drive for 3 weeks as i darent go out with it. At the weekend it refused to start on a garage forecourt and i stopped petrol service at this garage for a good half hour till it restarted. (dont think i will be going back to that garage).

so £26000 to park on me own drive and i wonder why im fed up.

keith


----------

